# U.P. riding.



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Trying to plan a trip to the UP for this weekend. The guys I'm going with have been there before but I havent. They put me in charge if finding a place to go Anyway, after looking at maps from http://www.fishweb.com/recreation/snowmobile/trails/eup.html and not being sure what kind of snow we will have by then, I'm thinking that we will just drive until we get to snow. My buddy was up in Benzie county this last weekend and said its all hard pack but the groomed trails are still good.

I'm thinking we should head up to Newberry. Does anyone have any reports?


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

I just got back from Drummond Island. They got 14" of new snow thurs nite, with a total of Some odd feet!!! Didn't see good snow until Mackinac.

If your looking for a close place in the UP, Brimley WEST to Munising will have goos snow. I'll be in Paradise this weekend with a few guys going off trail. Paradise and Munising have alot of options trail wise when you leave town, so you can take a different trail every moring. Newberry, on the other hand, has access to many trails, but you need to be on the same trail every time to get to them.....boring. The 45 outta Newberry towards Paradise is always trashed. Bumpy as h3ll. Another option is Grand Marais.

If you need a few names of some places, PM me.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Pm sent


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

We have had over 300 inches of snow this year. So trails are snow covered and in good condition. Todd at Powell Shores Lodge, Munising, Mi. Calling for warmer weather toward the end of the week however shouldn't hamper the trails.


----------



## dumredneck (May 19, 2005)

I was riding in the UP a week ago. There is no shortage of snow. We stayed near Pine Stump. Road Paradise, Grans Marais, Hulbert, Newberry,Trout lake. Everywhere was really good.


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

We`ve been to Newberry 3 times this yr. once on a holiday wk. end and still virtually had the place to ourselves :evil: True there is only 1 trail north and 1 south before they split up but we like the fact that they all form loops that are good 1 day rides. We have stayed and rode through most of the U.P. and enjoyed every spot. No matter where you choose the rides should very good. Have Fun, Mike


----------



## jondahighlander (Nov 10, 2008)

pine stump junction, never failed me. newberry could have 0 inches and they have 2 feet.

try here ask for jeff (he's the cheapest/close to bar)

http://www.mi-motels-review.com/?n=winter+haven+motel&id=2804148&t=hotel

i have snowmobiled as late as memorial day 1997 i think.

Not sure how the economy has hurt them, but it used to be if you didn't have reservations way in advance, you were in trouble.

if they are full ask for John Gallaghers #. he's at the trailhead in front of Wolf Inn, county rd 415,,,have fun
http://www.uprental.com/gallaghers/rental.html


last resort is pike lake---ron and diane ricketts------great place, but on generator power (even gas station) way out in the sticks
http://www.mi-resorts-review.com/?n=pike+lake+resort&id=2802598&t=hotel

i've been goin 15 years---all these people are great


----------

